
Ask HN:Instinctively writing comment blocks 80 columns wide? - enbox
I noticed something interesting in my code last night, that every single one of my comment blocks are all above 70 but below 80 chars wide. The longest single-line comment I could find was 82 chars.<p>I regularly write scripts for work, but I am certainly more of a hobbyist coder, so I imagine most of you who have many more hours doing this will observe similar?<p>Is there some secret aesthetic to 80 columns that makes it more comprehensible?
======
itamarst
45-90 is recommended by typographers: [https://practicaltypography.com/line-
length.html](https://practicaltypography.com/line-length.html)

